# Battery draining faster than usual?



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I took it off the charger about half an hour ago and it's already down to 93%. (Keep in mind, I have an extended battery which usually lasts me at least 22 hours.)

Under my battery stats, 
Cell Standby-44%
Phone Idle-40%
Display-8%
WiFi-5%
Sense Flip Clock&Weather-3%.

I have juice defender ultimate and llama setup and setcpu. Prior to this, it never used to drain this fast. 
Any help on why it's using up more batter?


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

ss0mohit said:


> I took it off the charger about half an hour ago and it's already down to 93%. (Keep in mind, I have an extended battery which usually lasts me at least 22 hours.)
> 
> Under my battery stats,
> Cell Standby-44%
> ...


Environmental changes by chance?
I've noticed the biggest thing that affects my battery life on any device besides the screen on time,.Is what type of signal reception i have. If i go from somewhere with great full signal to a place where it seems to be really low.poor even struggling to retain signal, the idle battery drain can have as big a difference as 3or4%/hr greater (more if signal is downright horrible)
I've also noticed that it seems that some days in the same place my signal may vary, not often,.but it happens, i think it may have to do with strain on the tower I'm connected to or even weather conditions.
I would say give it a.day or so without trying to change anything and see if it evens out.
If it bothers you that much to find out right now, an app like GSam battery monitor is a GREAT resource to see what is the cause of unusual battery draining.


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Hm, I'll be sure to download GSam app.

But no, I've just been cooped up in my house and I have a strong 4g signal all the time (around 3-5 bars) so weak signal shouldn't be the cause. 
I read on other places to reset my battery stats, maybe that could do something? I guess once it dies, I'll recalibrate my battery


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you recently switch to a different rom? Or leave it on the charger for a bit after it was done charging? Once it hits 100% it stops charging and battery drain sets in then. I'd also look for wakelocks, or oddities with awake time vs. screen on time.


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Are there any ways to minimize cell standby? Battery life is not up to par. And I've hd sfk's since he released it. And I generally take it off once it reaches 100.


----------

